# 😄



## wla (Aug 27, 2007)

😃


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Wla,

Firstly very sorry to hear about your BFN. I recently experienced this on my first IVF cycle - despite having 2 grade 1 8 cell embies put back. So I know how very hard it is.

My clinic have made me wait a month - ie I had the AF which confirmed the IVF had not worked, and as soon as my next period comes I can start again (I'm on short protocol so no down regging just stimms from day 3). Am expecting to get going in the next 7-10 days....

I'm also in Hampshire (not too far from you actually) but being single not eligible for NHS so I'm having all my tx private in London, so can't help with the NHS question I'm afraid. 

Wishing you all the very best for your next cycle...
Laura


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Wla...I live in Grayshott but work between Fleet and Farnborough so I know that area pretty well

I tried Woking but they won't treat single women, hence the need to go to London. It can be stressful but I'm lucky in that I can work from home/work flexible hours, and I'm hoping it will all be worth it in the end   

Good luck for your next cycle too...know what you mean about the savings..if you can get at least one go on the NHS it's got to be a good thing...

Laura


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I've told lots of people, but as each time fails (have had 3 IUI and 1 IVF), I find I tell less people each time about the exact dates etc. Next time I'm only going to tell my mum and 2 sisters (we're all pretty close - my dad died when I was a teenager)...

One of my sisters has 2 little ones already and another due end July, so my mum at least has the joy of grandchildren already, but I know she really wants this to happen for me because she knows it would make me happy

I've found great strength and support from this site. Being single makes it even harder, but the single girls here are brilliant and they are the ones who keep me going when it gets tough. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that #2 is the one for us both,
Laura
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to read of your BFN  I empathise with you having conceived 5 times (3 naturally and 2 through treatment)....it's frustrating when you know it's happened before but for some reason just doesn't continue, for whatever reason.

Yours is a very frequently asked question so if you use the search tool you'll find loads of threads discussing this.

Although Laura's clinic may have advised that she could start another IVF treatment with only 1 month in between, you'll find that the majority of clinics will recommend at least 3 mths (3 natural cycles) in between treatments, especially if you're having another fresh IVF cycle.  This is to allow you to emotionally recover as obviously IVF is incredibly stressful......but to physically recover as all the drugs & then EC procedure can put a lot of strain on our bodies & hormones, especially our womb lining and our poor little ovaries which can swell from all the additional follicles we produce.

We've had 6 IVFs now (4 fresh and 2 FETs) and have left at least 3 months between treatments....1st IVF Apr/May 2006......1st natural FET July/Aug 2006.....2nd natural FET Oct/Nov 2006....2nd IVF Apr/May 2007.....3rd IVF Sept/Oct 2007......4th IVF Mar/Apr 2008........and we're planning on having our 3rd natural FET (7th tx cycle) later this year sometime.  Hopefully the next one will be successful but if it's sadly not, we're not looking to do another fresh IVF until next year...I will be 40 in January but because I respond so well to the drugs and get lots of eggs (10, 19, 16, 30 respectively), I need to give my ovaries a break as they've been put through alot of stress with the drugs and EC procedure in the last year or so.

I would speak with your consultant and discuss your options and take their personal advise before embarking immediately into another fresh cycle......

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,

Fair point Natasha. My clinic had no concerns with letting me cycle again but did say I will have to have a scan first to ensure no cysts - I also respond well to the drugs (a little too well perhaps) and had 21 eggs so it may be that my ovaries have not settled - if this is the case I will have to wait another month...the consultant has also said she will drop my dosage a little next time as I got so many eggs

Everyone is different, but from an emotional perspective I can say that I am totally ready to go again and will be very upset and frustrated if I have to wait another month. Physically I also feel fine, although of course I can't see inside to know how my poor ovaries are doing! I just really want to get on and feel that I am doing something. However, if after the scan they advise against, then of course I will take their advice and wait. 

I think Natasha is right - you need to discuss with your consultant and take their advice Wla. It's such a personal thing, we're all different both physically and emotionally and so it needs to be an individual decision

Whatever happens, good luck! And to you too Natasha - I haven't ever been pregnant so I can only imagine how heart breaking it is to get to that stage and then not have it continue. Wishing you all the very best for your next cycle, 

Laura
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

In terms of having IVF, at 33 you would be classed as still quite young.....I've even been told at 39 that I'm still pretty young for IVF !!

Many consultants will start you on lower dose of stimms drug to begin with as they don't know how you'll respond.....the 1st IVF is often seen as a trial as they just don't know what will happen.

Although you may only have got 5 eggs, you would probably have had a few more follicles and the fact that you would've downregged first to shut ovaries down and then stimmed afterwards to boost things & encourage follie growth would still put unnatural stress on your ovaries....don't forget that in a natural cycle, you wouldn't have put your ovaries into a temporary menopausal state.....and you wouldn't then have taken drugs to encourage your ovaries to produce lots of follies and eggs...in a natural cycle, you may get several follies but usually only 1 would become dominant.  When you also think that your ovaries are only about the size of almonds...and a dominant follie is around 2cm.....with 5 dominant follies on your ovaries they will still swell slightly.


I'd put together a list of all your questions to raise at your next appointment.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

wla said:


> Did I just see you in the Woking Nuffield thread? If so that's where I am. Under the lovely Mr R!!!


Hi again

I'm one of the Moderators on the IVF board (and some other boards on this website) so you'll see my posts pop up all over the place  so no, I'm not at Woking....I'm at Chelsfield 

Good luck 
Natasha


----------

